

Revenue and Sales Stats for My Desktop App Side Project - kirkouimet
https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/revenue-and-sales-stats-for-my-desktop-app-side-project-8fc0289de02d

======
kirkouimet
Looking for some feedback from the Hacker News community! I feel pretty lucky
to have a side project making over $4K a year out of the gate and I am
wondering if there is anything I can do to squeeze more out of it.

